
Outside Plato's Cave #2 - primMK
https://outsideplatoscave.substack.com/p/outside-platos-cave-2
======
downerending
This doesn't seem to have anything to do with Plato's Cave.

~~~
notadog
"Outside Plato's Cave" is the name of the submitter's newsletter that they
have been excessively posting on HN. (10+ posts in the past day)

